# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Do You Love Mountain Dew?

## Sagan

Mountain Dew Jam/Jelly 8oz Jar 


Love Mountain Dew? This is your jam! Handmade with actual Mountain Dew. This is jam like you've never had! Full flavored. Delicious as a spread or even as a unique topping for ice cream or crackers.

Old fashioned jars of homemade goodness make great gifts and party favors!

This listing is for (1) 8 ounce jar. More than one jar available at this time. I will combine with other flavors of jam as well. Please convo me for adjusted shipping and a custom order.

Item comes from a smoke-free home in my kitchen.

...



http://www.regretsy.com/2012/11/15/fine-specimen/

----------


## Monotony

::  I hate mountain dew... as a drink but now its a jam?

----------


## Monotony

O_o

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

^ That looks a lot better! I love Dr. Pepper!

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

I love Mountain Dew but I'm not so sure about it being in jelly form. I'd give it a try if presented the opportunity, but my expectations wouldn't be high.

----------


## WintersTale

I love Mountain Dew, but my teeth don't love it.

----------


## Antidote

I heard Appalachian people's teeth are all falling out because they're addicted to mountain dew.

----------


## Dane

> I heard Appalachian people's teeth are all falling out because they're addicted to mountain dew.



In Appalachia that might be the original mountain dew, aka moonshine.

I love mountain dew, but I'd rather drink it than spread it on toast.

----------

